# MTH Streamline passenger cars?



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

At a show a few months ago, one vendor had some MTH streamliners or smoothside coaches. Does anyone know the width, height and length of these cars? They were marked at $150 each.

How is the detail?

Jim C.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 27 1/4 long w/o couplers, 5" tall off the table surface, 3 3/4" wide w/o hand rails. I will look for some pics tomorrow if no one else posts some.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,
Thanks for the info. If you have both type cars, I would especially be interested in seeing a picture of the MTH car next to an Aristo heavyweight.

JImC.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, somebody on Evil Bay has been selling all different road lines of MTH pass cars for around $315 if my memory serves me right for 3 of em at a time!! Greg E. can tell you about em too, I asked him the very same thing a while back just before coming onto my USA pass U.P. cars I have now to go with the Pa/Pb. Regal 

p.s. if any of you guy's are looking for USA Heritage diesels, Al Kramer has em for $229+ on the Evil Bay!! Looks like he sold most of em was still 1 U.P./Southern left?? Some with free shipping! He also has some deals on pass cars in different lines.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jim it goes back to 1/32 compared to 1/29 so its going to be lower and smaller than the AC. If you can live with it then buy them. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
I am looking at the cars to run with my M-190, which started out with an Aristo heavyweight shell. The Aristo Streamliners are a little too wide. I tried a Great Trains observation, but it was too narrow to look good.

JimC.


----------

